# Blackjack



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

For our 6th project The Lexington Lab Band is honored to feature an icon in Bluegrass Music & the state of KY, JD Crowe. We are thrilled JD shared his talent & story with us. We hope you enjoy the videos - we sure had a great time making them!

Check us out at www.lexingtonlabband.com & follow us on twitter @lex_lab_band.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld7F-L-PzKo


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, that was really rippin it up!.....very cool, thanks so much for sharing all of these Dale.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2014)

ditto! I enjoyed that!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gentlemen for sharing your time to give this a listen!

sincerely appreciated,
dale


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Dale I don't know how old JD is but my Dad just turned 92 in December and still plays a smokin' fiddle. Thanks for posting. Really appreciated that.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Wow, that was really rippin it up!.....very cool, thanks so much for sharing all of these Dale.


Wot Jim sed! Thanks, Dale.

Neil


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Swervinn55 - wow, how cool to be able your dad is in his 90's and still enjoying music - inspiring!

Neil - thanks for giving your time to check this out!


----------

